# temp?



## sandman503 (Feb 10, 2009)

when you guys are treating your Ps what temp do you turn it up to?


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

84-86


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

^


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

sandman503 said:


> when you guys are treating your Ps what temp do you turn it up to?


If treating for fungus or bacterial related issues no need to raise temp. Only dealing with parasites such as ich and hexamita is the only times im aware of it being beneficial. Can also be detrimental if not enough circulation is on to of the tank. High 80's would be the setting though.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Plowboy said:


> 84-86


:nod:

make sure at these high temps though that you have plenty of oxygen in the water because the warmer the water the less oxygen in it.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Mid 80's seems good to me too !


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

82-85 is where I had my temp when dealing with sick p's. Never dealt with hith though. I always suggest using powerheads tohugh. Good source of oxygenation.


----------



## sandman503 (Feb 10, 2009)

Dr. Giggles said:


> when you guys are treating your Ps what temp do you turn it up to?


If treating for fungus or bacterial related issues no need to raise temp. Only dealing with parasites such as ich and hexamita is the only times im aware of it being beneficial. Can also be detrimental if not enough circulation is on to of the tank. High 80's would be the setting though.
[/quote]

thank you, i will put my heat back down then.


----------



## lovemyreds (Feb 18, 2009)

82-84 for treatment


----------

